# Classic rendition of the Meteor



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

As most of the people reading this know, I’ve got a taste for the old and obscure. However, I do also have some more famous planes that I like, and the beautiful Gloster Meteor is one of them. I know that there have been a lot of kits of this thing, and that the new Cyber Hobby is supposed to be pretty good, but that doesn’t prevent me from wanting to build a more “classic” version of this plane!

For fans of the old or those that want to see how it was done 40-odd years ago, check out my newest Out-of-Box revew, that of the * 1/72 FROG Meteor Mk. IV *. Sure, it’s old, but it looks pretty accurate, and you’ve got to respect your heritage!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Frog's Meteor is quite nice. So is the old Airfix one once you address the rivets. I have one of these finished in Egyptian markings.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The ultimate Meteor is the Tamiya 1/48th version!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:not bad at all


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it. Always liked the way the British put engines in the wings.


----------

